# Risp



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

How often do they run their test? I was on their website the other day and plan on submitting the letter of interest to be placed on the mailing list for the next exam. Just curious to see how their process works. Thanks for any info


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I'll send out the letter to get on the mailing list this week. I never realized how much of a time gap there was between the exam's for the state police(MSP,RISP,etc.) I have a feeling MSP is going to run their next exam right before I turn 21, so my first chance to test for the MSP may not be for some time.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

FYI - They just graduated an academy
in Jan/Feb 2005, and they only run an academy every 3- 5 years.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info, will they run a new test for the next academy?


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

"Written Exam (Don't be the one showing up for this in a business suit, I watched may get kicked out of the building for not wearing one. I believe the cost at the time was $50)"

USMCMP5811, do you mean that you have to have business attire? Not trying to be sarcastic here (ok, maybe a little) but all the places that I have tested for recently I have showed up to with my Sunday's best and found to my surprise that I am the only one who has done so.


----------



## WMPERK4 (Sep 17, 2005)

RedWater,
When I took it many moons ago the paper you received in the mail telling you when and where to show up for the exam said to be in business attire. Even to show up for the PT, you had to be in a suit with your PT gear in a gym bag.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

It will not be that long for a MSP academy.


----------

